# My MA Subs were y2k compliant!



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Hah, seriously though, I've been looking through my old photos and came across my 1999 photos of MA Audio subs. My competition team (Team Synthetik) used to be sponsored by MA and I competed dB Drag with 3 P150xLs, these were a pair of P150xL that I took some photos of. 

What I noticed is that there is a card certifying that my subwoofers were Y2K compliant: "MA Audio is ready to take you into the new millennium and beyond!" Now I will have to admit, they did survive the Y2K bug and brought me trophies in 2000. 

Alright, I just officially wasted a few seconds of your life to bring you this 1999 flashback to one of America's greatest economy boosters, the dreaded Y2K bug; which apparently effected car audio and I didn't even notice it at the time. I guess I was too busy working the classic high school job of stock boy at my local grocery store watching people haul out entire shopping carts of bottled water and baked beans. I mopped up my fair share of broken baby food in order to fuel this hobby.


----------

